# moving to Manilva



## SUSANiVA (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone
I am hoping to move to Manilva in May next year. Does anyone know the place and have any advice. ?
Thanks
Susan


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's about twenty minutes or so from where I live, I drive through it on my way to Gibraltar - or rather used to as I don't go to Gib since they started mucking about at the border.
This is my opinion and others might not agree but personally I don't like what I have seen of it.
It was originally a small fishing village but the whole area round Manilva and Sabinillas is predominantly huge unattractive blocks of apartments, some unfinished. I'm told it's fairly inexpensive to rent there and I'm not surprised as there are so many apparently empty apartments.

But having said that.....lots of people obviously enjoy living there. It's very much a British immigrant area but again that is an attraction for some. There seems to be plenty going on in terms of nightlife and general entertainment. Marbella and Estepona are a short drive away and you are not far from the foothills of the Sierra and from National Parks. You have two airports within easy reach, Gib and Malaga.

But if you are coming in search of work, I'd say that unless you find employment in advance, you stand very little chance, especially if you don't speak Spanish. Job-wise the situation is dire with over 30% unemployment, currently.

You really need to come and stay for a while and check things out for yourself.


----------



## SUSANiVA (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply,
I am going to rent first for about 6 months to make sure that is where I want to be. I used to live in Gib when I was married, so would like to be near there, as I still have friends there. 
As I am retired I wont be looking for work !
But I agree, try before buying!!
Susan


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Estepona, a few km up the coast, is much nicer, as you probably know. But you have to suck it and see, as the saying goes.


----------



## SUSANiVA (Jul 20, 2014)

OK thanks, I hope to come over for a few days in November, so will have a quick look there as well. I am just going to be stopping in an Hotel, so can come and go as I please
Susan


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SUSANiVA said:


> OK thanks, I hope to come over for a few days in November, so will have a quick look there as well. I am just going to be stopping in an Hotel, so can come and go as I please
> Susan


If you do visit Estepona, be sure to explore the town itself, not just the Port area.
It has been claimed, imo with some justification, to be one of the prettiest old towns in Spain.


----------



## SUSANiVA (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,

OK thanks I will definitely do that
Susan


----------

